# Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts



## Planobert (28 März 2010)

Hallihallo.
vorhin habe ich mal eine mailadresse die ich vor ganz ganz geraumer zeit als spam-adresse eingerichtet habe mal wieder besucht. da war dann bei spam auch tatsächlich eine email von einer gewissen stylish.com seite. 
die haben mir nun gemahnt ich hätte dort einen vertrag abgeschlossen und müsse 34,50 zahlen. 
Stylish.com ist eine der meiner Meinung nach unseriösen Modelagenturen. 
Nun fragt mich bitte nicht wie ich da hin kam und wieso. Mich wundert das auch. Allerdings kann ich mich ganz dunkel erinnern irgendwann mal sowas vielleicht gemacht zu haben.
Bitte auch nicht lachen. Ich war warscheinlich betrunken oder sonstiges.
Nun ja auf jedenfall steht wohl direkt auf der Anmeldungsseite daß man im Monat 5,75.- zu zahlen hat. Habe ich nicht gesehen. ist auch höchst dunkel geschrieben :scherzkeks:
Nun kommt aber halt noch dazu daß ich mich da mit falschen daten angemeldet habe. Also weder Name noch Adresse stimmen. Nur die Stadt. 

Frage Nummero eins: Ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, daß wenn man ausversehen eine kostenpflichtige seite aufgesucht hat ohne deren dienste in anspruch zu nehmen auch nicht zu bezahlen hat. Ich konnte mich ja auch gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, falls ich da wirkloich jemals drauf war.

Frage Nummer zwei: Können die mir einen Strick drehen wenn ich mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet habe? 

Frage Nummer 3: Machen die mich über IP ausfindig und schicken mir dann die Bullerei auf den Hals? 

Und abschließend. Kommt ein Vertragsabschluß die faselten etwas von Fernvertragsabschluß auch zustande wenn dort nix passiert. In einer vorangegangen Mail berichteten sie davon daß sie den Account sperren wollten falls ich mich nicht mehr einlogge. erste Mail vom 20.3. zweite vom 22.3.

So bitte zuende lachen und mich nicht dumm zusammenscheissen von wegen selber schuld und so. das ist mir nämlcih schon bewusst. 
:wall::wall::wall:

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für eure hilfreichen antworten

Gruß Planobert


----------



## bernhard (28 März 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## Planobert (28 März 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*

Gut erstmal danke. Das hört sioch nach zahl mal lieber an? oder eher nicht. erschliesst sich leider nicht so recht. oder soll cih da mal gucken.
Wie kann ich etwas bezahlen wenn ich nen ganz anderen NAmen und Adresses angegeben habne. Fällt ja dann auf.
Kopfkratz

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 08:59:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:56:11 ----------

Ja gut. ICh hab dann mal gelesen was da so unter Deinem Beitrag steht. Danke. schon optimistischer :sun:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:07:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:59:35 ----------

Gut ich lösche jetzt einfach mal meinen email account und harre der dinge die da kommen mögen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*

Auf der Seite stylish.com wirst Du Dich nicht angemeldet haben, denn das ist eine englischsprachige Seite für Klamotten, Handtaschen etc., keine Abofalle.

Auf welcher Seite Du Dich angemeldet hast, weiß ich nicht. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass auf der Webseite die Preisangabe nicht oder nur schwer erkennbar war, gelten die folgenden Informationen.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden. Es gibt auch keine Rechtsansprüche wegen irgendwelcher Schadenersatzforderungen, selbst dann nicht, wenn der Leistungszugang aktiviert worden sein sollte.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 März 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*



Planobert schrieb:


> Gut ich lösche jetzt einfach mal meinen email account und harre der dinge die da kommen mögen.


Wozu liest Du Spam? Ich schaue in meinem Spamordner allenfalls sporadisch über die Absenderadressen nach False Positives, käme aber nie auf die Idee, mich da durch die Mails zu wurschteln und die auch noch für bare Münze zu nehmen...


----------



## Planobert (31 März 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*

Frag mich nicht.
Manchmal sind da ja schon mails drin die man gebrauchen kann. Die kam mir halt irgendwie nicht vor wie viagra penisverlängerung und co.

 :withstupid:


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*



Planobert schrieb:


> Manchmal sind da ja schon mails drin die man gebrauchen kann.


So? Grundregel Nr.1:  "Kaufe *nie* beim Spammer"


----------



## b_mueller (3 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*

Nicht zahlen um gotten Willen!


----------



## UlliZ (3 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnungsmail aus dem Nichts*

Hatte ich auch, von 'open_down_load(dot)de'

Irgendwann kamen sie dann mit 'meiner' angeblichen Adresse, das war aber irgendein Name+Adresse die ich nicht kannte.
E-Mail-Mahnerei hat sich nach 3 oder 4 mails, mit 'Rechnung' und 'Mahnung' dann im Sand verlaufen. Das ganze übliche Getöse von wegen ip-Nummer, Drohung - wenn da wer minderjährig war gegen die Eltern usw. war versammelt, 84 Euronen wollten sie gerne haben von mir.


----------

